# Specialized Stumpjumper FS Baujahr 1994



## jmr-biking (19. Oktober 2009)

Verkaufe ein Specialized Stumpjumper von 1994. Ich habe das Bike letzten Winter neu aufgebaut. Es wurden fast nur original Teile aus den 90zigern verwendet.

Highlight sind die Shimano XTR 900 Kurbelgarnitur/Kettenblätter und die Brems-/Schalthebel-Kombination XTR 910. Diese sind in einem Neuzustand und ungefahren. Sie sind zum ersten Mal an einem Bike montiert worden. Fox Dämpfer und Rock Shox Gabel funktionieren auch sehr gut. Die Reifen von Panaracer sind ebenfalls noch original aus den 90zigern und kaum gefahren.

Ich selbst habe das Bike nur einmal bei einer Testfahrt auf der Strasse bewegt. Sonst stand es als Liebhaberstück in meinem Büro.
Das Bike wurde mit viel Liebe aufgebaut. Kenner wissen um die Komponenten, die an diesem Bike verbaut sind. Ein Bike für Retro-Fans und Liebhaber.Der Rahmen hat aufgrund des Alters Gebrauchsspuren, das ist klar. Aber er hat keine Beule, Risse oder ähnliches. Nur Lackabschürfungen von den Zügen.

Link zur Auktion: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230390068666&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Leider muss das Bike nun für ein neues Projekt weichen.

Technische Daten:

- Rahmen:      Specialized Stumpjumper FS, Baujahr 1994, Größe L
- Dämpfer:     Fox
- Gabel:        Rock Shox Judy XC
- Steuersatz:   Ahead Set Dia Compe USA
- Vorbau:        Specialized, Länge: 110 mm
- Lenker:         Specialized, Breite: 560 mm
- Griffe:           Specialized
- Brems-/Schalthebel: Shimano XTR ST-M910 (neuwertig)
- Bremsen:                Shimano XTR 900 vo/hi
- Bremsbeläge:           Shimano XTR vo/hi
- Brems-/Schaltzüge:  Shimano XTR, silber
- Kurbel:                   Shimano XTR FC-M900 (neuwertig)
- Umwerfer:               Shimano Deore XT FD-M735
- Schaltwerk:             Shimano XTR FD-M910
- Kassette:                Shimano 8-Fach
- Kette:                     Rohloff
- Sattelstütze:             Strong (Synchros)
- Sattel:                    Selle Italia Flite Kevlar/Titanium
- Sattelklemme:          Specialized
- Laufräder:  
  Naben: Parallax/Shimano vo: HB-M735 Deore XT, hi: FH-M737 Deore XT
Felgen: vo/hi: Mavic 117 S.U.P. CD
Schläuche: Schwalbe Nr. 13

Geometrie: 
Sitzrohrlänge: Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr: 510 mm  Oberrohrlänge: waagerecht Mitte Steuerrohr/Mitte Sattelstütze: 590 mm

Eine Besichtigung des Bikes kann nach Absprache bei mir stattfinden. Das Bike wird gut verpackt in einem Bike-Karton versendet.


Der Verkauf ist von Privat, daher gibt es keine Garantie gem. EU-Recht. Der Käufer trägt die Versandkosten, Ebay-Gebühren natürlich ich.

Viel Spaß beim Bieten!!!





















Mehr Fotos in meinem Fotoalbum!!!


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

